# Can we put a stop to the madness.



## Sachphotography (Jun 27, 2009)

Why is it so many people come on here, post a link to there website, and then disappear thinking that the link will help them. I think there should be some kind of minimum requirement before you can post a link to your website. I mean I am all for promoting your site, but this forum is for photographers wanting to link with photographers for help and learning. Not just a link back to your site. To many people come on here and get a link for the purpose of getting people to there site to click adds and what not to make money. That is good and all but I think that people should have to prove themselves before being allowed to promote their site. I know of the guys here understand and don't give a hoot about idiots like that but seriously...... Be productive or get lost.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 27, 2009)

They are spammers, and they don't last long.


I don't see how you could possibly impose a limit to when you can post a link to your website...  

How many posts will you need before you can post...?  



...just ignore them.

EDIT
And use the "report post" button, so a mod can take care of it.


----------



## Sachphotography (Jun 28, 2009)

Eh... true.... Venting of a mad man I say


----------



## Battou (Jun 28, 2009)

Meh, forum Links are so transitory anyways, If they honestly believe that one post is going to be of any value they obviously know nothing of the internets.


----------



## Sachphotography (Jun 29, 2009)

Very true.... Very true indeed


----------



## Battou (Jun 29, 2009)

Sachphotography said:


> Very true.... Very true indeed




I know it is, I have speriance


----------

